# ValetPRO in Edinburgh



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

ValetPRO is in Edinburgh at one of our retailers on Sunday. If your interested in coming down. Please follow link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5186611#post5186611


----------

